# Azure DMOC445/AC24



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Next time use the search function:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72876&highlight=azure


----------



## RalphyD54 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response Tesseract. We've been there and several other places and find that folks are all asking the same question and looking for the same info but have really seen no answers. We've been chasing this for months and were hoping someone actually had the software and .ccs files that would be willing to share.
Thanks again


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Ah, well you should have added your reply to the end of the thread I linked to, then. I'm not really familiar with the situation except that Azure Dynamics filed for bankruptcy and will hopefully reorganize rather than liquidate.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

AZ controllers are good for spare parts right now.


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

For being in bankruptcy, the folks at http://customer.azdtec.com/ have been very helpful and responsive to me.


----------



## RalphyD54 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. Have been talking to the AZDTEC. Has anyone replaced an AZURE DMOC yet? If so, with what. Am looking at Curtis for now but are very tight for space. Do you know if we can still use the Shift and speed controller with another controller. Will the AZURE motor position and speed sensor plug in to another controller?
Thanks


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

So you mean the tech guys weren't able to send you a .ccs file for your motor/controller combo?


----------



## RalphyD54 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nope. Have been asking but no reply on this one. Have been good up till now. Our last communication from them was in July.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

RalphyD54 said:


> Nope. Have been asking but no reply on this one. Have been good up till now. Our last communication from them was in July.


I just got this email on 8/17/2012 from azureinvestorrelations. Just for your info. I don't have any idea how it affects you.



> *Burnaby, British Columbia - August 17, 2012 - Azure Dynamics Corporation (the"Company") today announces that it has suspended all product warranty claims effective immediately.*
> 
> *The Company is under the supervision of the court-appointed monitor, Ernst & Young Inc., in the Company's ongoing insolvency proceedings under the Companies' Creditors Arrangement Act (the "CCAA Proceedings"). *


----------



## RalphyD54 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello again. Thank you all for your support on this. 
Does anyone with Azure experience have the Hall sensor timing and pinout for it?


----------



## Div-Gridcars (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey, I've got a problem getting 2 dmoc 445's running on 2 ac40 motors, It's all wired up just as the manual recommends and silence, (Not the moving kind). did you get your DMOC running? Any one know where to find ccshell? Azure has been unresponsive 

PM me if you could help out, thanks!


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Azure-Dynamics went bankrupt and most (all) of their assets are being liquidated at auction right now. So, I wouldn't expect much technical support from them.


----------



## Div-Gridcars (Nov 9, 2012)

Tesseract said:


> Azure-Dynamics went bankrupt and most (all) of their assets are being liquidated at auction right now. So, I wouldn't expect much technical support from them.


That's why I was wondering if some one around here could help. Seems like many of the members use similiar DMOC's.


----------



## otedawg (Apr 23, 2012)

I just posted the manuals and the files in response to your other post. I've been collecting DMOC and Azure info so that I can help if needed. I just posted everything I've got in the other post.

Thanks,
Otedawg


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, I got quite excited when I saw your post; I picked up this motor/controller combo secondhand and I discovered it came with the wrong .ccs file, sadly too late to appeal for help from AZD.

At least, that's what I assume is going on since loading any of those files produces the same error: "Could not find symbol information for this build (9c-56-78-e6-16-12-e4-75)", which matches the GUID I see in Hyperterminal when the controller boots up.

If anyone has a .ccs file that matches this firmware, I would be in your debt.


----------



## otedawg (Apr 23, 2012)

njloof,
I've looked through my cache of Azure ccs files, with no luck. I do have the azure programming tool to program your controller to a different ccs file, but I have not used it. I'd say that would be a last ditch effort to get your controller working. 

Sorry about that.
Thanks,
Otedawg


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

It appears as part of the chapter 11 program Azure Dynamics posted technical service material directly on web. I guess owners of Transits can now be expected to maintain their own stuff but at least AZD was nice and left the material open to all

http://azdtec.com/cms/


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, I may be out of options -- if you have a link to the programming tool and firmware, I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

https://azdtec.com/store/


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

frodus said:


> https://azdtec.com/store/


Which tool is the one I want to use?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

How should I know.... I did a search for where the software was..... you can do a search for what software you need.


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

Guess I'll download all of it and find out...


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, I feel silly -- someone mentioned in another thread that the .ccs files were human-readable, and it seems they're just XML files. I should have thought of that earlier; I guess I'm from an era where everything was stored as binary files that were difficult to reverse engineer.

So, while I take hacking the file with a grain of salt, I picked a .ccs file from otedawg's archive that seemed to be compiled around the same date as what my controller reports, changed the beginning and ending <build-xx-xx-xx...> tags to match what my controller reports and voila, I had ccShell-3 up and running, certainly well enough to see the state the controller was in and diagnose that the ground I was using for DRIVE_DISABLE was not working. Once that was properly grounded and the FWD signal sent, the contactor closed and the motor spun happily.

Thanks all, especially otedawg and his archive of .ccs files, that was a life saver.


----------



## otedawg (Apr 23, 2012)

njloof said:


> Well, I feel silly -- someone mentioned in another thread that the .ccs files were human-readable, and it seems they're just XML files. I should have thought of that earlier; I guess I'm from an era where everything was stored as binary files that were difficult to reverse engineer.
> 
> So, while I take hacking the file with a grain of salt, I picked a .ccs file from otedawg's archive that seemed to be compiled around the same date as what my controller reports, changed the beginning and ending <build-xx-xx-xx...> tags to match what my controller reports and voila, I had ccShell-3 up and running, certainly well enough to see the state the controller was in and diagnose that the ground I was using for DRIVE_DISABLE was not working. Once that was properly grounded and the FWD signal sent, the contactor closed and the motor spun happily.
> 
> Thanks all, especially otedawg and his archive of .ccs files, that was a life saver.


FYI - in CCshell, make sure that the values match up with the labels and make sense. I ran with the wrong file once, and almost programmed some of the variables completely wrong.

Otedawg


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

otedawg said:


> FYI - in CCshell, make sure that the values match up with the labels and make sense. I ran with the wrong file once, and almost programmed some of the variables completely wrong.


Good advice, I will be cautious. By running "diff" on the various .ccs files I have a pretty good idea of which variables differ from file to file, and which ones are defined consistently. Fortunately the major parameters seem immune.

Frankly, I was just thrilled to finally see the motor spin


----------



## pari1363 (Jan 21, 2013)

*problem in turning on Azure DMOC445/AC24*

Hi, I'm not sure if this is totally on topic but I have problem in turning on DMOC, I connected the 260 v battery to DMOC and also used 12 volt for net, the parameters could be observed on CCshell and the CAN communication was ok, for a few times I switched on and off the 12 volt net, and then I lost communication on CCshell , in addition I couldn't hear the sound of relay connection on switch on. I tried use power supply for net and also measured the current, but the result was as past. Could you please help me?


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi I know this thread is ollllld but does anyone still have the cache of ccs files? We are trying vainly to get an old DMOC445 up and running. We found one ccs online but changing the build number trick didn't work. Maybe it's not close enough in date...


Edit: Turns out the build number is case sensitive and has to be caps. We got it open and are now about to see if we can change something and accidentally brick the unit.


----------



## otedawg (Apr 23, 2012)

Hollie Maea said:


> Hi I know this thread is ollllld but does anyone still have the cache of ccs files? We are trying vainly to get an old DMOC445 up and running. We found one ccs online but changing the build number trick didn't work. Maybe it's not close enough in date...
> 
> 
> Edit: Turns out the build number is case sensitive and has to be caps. We got it open and are now about to see if we can change something and accidentally brick the unit.


Here you Go!
I have shared a file with you from Qfile.
Click the link below to download the file:
http://otedawg.no-ip.org:8080/share.cgi?ssid=0KtBphw


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, we've crashed and burned on this one. None of the CCS files or the parameter files match what we have in the firmware of this inverter. And our hack of changing the build number to match what we have didn't work--although we were able to talk to the inverter, it's clear that many of the parameter names don't match.

Unfortunately without a way to get the correct files I'm afraid this motor and controller is a brick.


----------

